
Tired of long reading? Meet the program that reads for you - Asya_Zherko
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/tired-long-reading-meet-program-reads-you-aleksey-mamchich/
======
djsumdog
No examples, no way to try it out. This feels like an advert.

~~~
Asya_Zherko
There's a link on Microsoft Store in the article, where you can download the
App for free (they have a free 30-day trial period).

